
 SquirrelFish is faster than Tamarin - nickb
http://www.satine.org/archives/2008/06/03/squirrelfish-is-faster-than-tamarin/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
It's good to see a lot of the techniques proven useful by the Lua interpreter
showing up for other languages. The author states that he's no longer
convinced of the importance of JITs. I still think that they're going to be an
increasingly important advancement for dynamic language implementations. For
example, the LuaJIT developed by Mike Pall shows speedups of 3-5x over the
(already very fast) reference Lua interpreter.

<http://luajit.org/luajit_performance.html>

Thank goodness for open source. The best ideas and techniques will propagate
until we have multiple high quality implementations readily available.

¡Viva La Revolución!

------
Tichy
However, Tamarin has a much better name.

